# German Coast



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello, I am planning (sort of) a trip for two months, May and June to travel / tour the German Coast. Has anyone (I am sure loads of you have) done this and can you recommend any stops or advise what to avoid. Dont mind a wander inland either as two months should be enough time I hope. Thanks


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hi Cliff ,

I`m living close to baltic coast in the area south of Kiel.
may I give you piece of advice.
If I were in your place I would start this tour coming from calais via
Hetherlands ( gotta look up nice stellplatz over there) , proceed
via Norddeich ( Stellplatz at the Ocean Wave Bath) , stop in Harlesiel ,
stop in Nordholz-Spieka ( Fishing Harbour) , take the Elbe ferry at Wischhafen and proceed Northbound to Steter-Ording , continue via CP Simonsberg , up to Busum , furtheron to Dagebull. that should close the western side 
I will come back to you with a proposal for the eastern coast , savvy ??

my regards
Jan


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for that Jan, will take a good look at anything you can suggest. Its great having a local on the site :wink:


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Jan

Thanks for your advice, I'm looking to go that way myself in June/early July. I would also like to go further along the coast to Rugen eventually, but not this year.

Sandy


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Good topic, thanks from me to Jan, heading to Germany but in the Autumn, mid September onwards.

Sue


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

so I want to continue with my routing proposal.

from the west coasts last point (Dagebull) cross the small piece of 
land over to the eastern coast . head towards Flensburg , nice city
with a long fjord towards the baltic sea , and quite close to the danish border. my favorite camp site is Glucksburg-Holnis at the very northeastern landtip of Germany. alternatively the Stellplatz of Langballigau directly at the beach ( nice place with camp site as well).

next stop in Maasholm at the mouth of Schlei-Fjord , fine Stellplatz
at the local sailing harbour. 


to be continued ........... tomorrow 


good night mates

Jan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We were in Grietseil (?) on the north coast a couple of years ago - lovely wee place. There's an aire on the edge of the old town, about Eu10 if my memory serves me correctly. 

Tho I do think there was somewhere close by that you could park for free, but we didn't know that at the time - maybe someone else will know.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

There are some photos of places we visited in my Blog. Just follow the link below.

Mind you we have still to complete the coast as we get side tracked :wink:

Typical, you don't see the headings until you click onto the right month  

Go into January 2010 and that is the first Germany trip. Then we did one last May.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

continuing my proposal .....


leave Maasholm and head for Eckernforde Fjord , suggest to stop overnight(s) at camp-site Waabs-Ludwigsburg on the north side of the
fjord. omit Kiel City and drive towards the small Town of Laboe , there`s a Stellplatz close to the Navy Memorial . A WW2 sub can be visited there for little fee , nice beach.
when leaving laboe proceed to Hehenfelde camp-site , they offer a Stellplatz for MH as well , and its right at the beach.
Next stop should be on the isle of Fehmarn , choose 1 of 10 possible Stellpltz`s there, or on the camp-site in Wulfen ( e.g.)
Once you leave Fehmarn Isle , proceed to BNeustadt , stop on the Pelzerhaken Stellplatz , 200 m off the beach where windsurfing is 
possible. very tidy Stellplatz.
last stop in the Schleswig-Holstein county should be in Travemunde

to continue the routing tomorrow or so , because I´m just planning
a tour along eastern baltic shores as well . I will continue with my own routing for this summer 

my regards
Jan

PS. please check my campsite reviews for more detailed input on 
certain sites. these reviews will be completed during the
following weeks


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks again Jan, this is all great stuff, not only for me, but I am sure for many others. I am getting my maps and books out to follow your route. We are as you suggested comming from the Direction of Calais ( as we have a small German contingent, in our two GSD's). Any trips you want to make to the Uk, just ask, we are in the North West of England, and a holiday home in South West Scotland. But I think you will find any enquiry from you will lead to a wealth of information. I look forward to the next episode of your tour  
Kindest regards
Cliff


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Cliff,

just be aware of one German peculiarity: You have to *pay *tourist tax if you want to go to the beach! If you are staying on a stellplatz or camp site then this tourist tax is usually included in the site price. In this case you normally get a special receipt or card as proof of payment for the tourist tax. So don't forget to take your ticket/receipt with you when going to the beach.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

@ boff

hi Gerhard 

meanwhile most of those sites are handing a voucher to their guests ( Ostsee-Card / Nordsee-Card ) upon paying the site-fee. mainly made of card-board , few as plastic customer-cards

my regards
Jan

example:

http://www.ostseecard.de/


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

another day and I continue with my routing for german coastal sites :

after leaving Travemunde proceed to Rosenhagen as first station on the eastern coast. my next waypoint is Meschendorf (Stellplatz) ,
following day to Peez Stellplatz (east of Warnemunde) , next day 
proceed to Prerow (Regenbogen Camp-site) , next part of the journey will lead us to Rugen Island , there are lots of Stellplatz/Camping-sites,
its usefull to plan a week`s stay on this wonderfull island.
after leaving Rugen island later on , might be good idea to reverse heading towards west and try the island of Poel . 

so mates , that`s it for the time being. 

Jan


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

@ cliffyP

did you draw some lines on your map already 

I will continue to post camp and Stellplatz-sites the next days,
every Stellplatz I mention , was personally checked 
by me . [and finally approved by my HER ]


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Have been copying your route, and will transfer onto my map. We have Friends in Berlin, who have a place in Warnemunde, is your suggested stopover far from the town. 
If we have time we may even go to Berlin for a couple of days, do you recommend anywhere close to the City ?.
Many thanks again.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

suggest to try Berlin-Kopenick yacht harbour
( www.bwsg-berlin.de )
position: 52°25`37"N 013°35`07"E

or as far as you have a green sticker (LEZ) you
try to get a pitch at the international MH station Berlin-Center

( www.reisemobilstation.com )

best ones from
Jan


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for this post as it is very informative and something we may try out
Chris


----------

